
Would you be interested in a book about technical marketing? - acangiano
http://programmingzen.com/2011/04/11/im-thinking-of-writing-an-ebook/
======
valjavec
I would!

But I would also be interested in any book that gives new insights, expertise
or broaden horizon in a compelling and fascinating way.

Book will be rather judged by how good it is, than what's about.

------
dpapathanasiou
Do you mean "marketing to a technical audience" (i.e., selling tools and
services to developers) or "marketing for a technical audience" (i.e., how to
sell to non-developers)?

~~~
acangiano
The proper definition of "Technical Marketing" would be the former, but I
suspect there is more interest in the latter. I hope to use the survey as a
tool to understand what people are really interested in.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
" _I suspect there is more interest in the latter._ "

Right, that's definitely true in my case, since I'm targeting people w/o
programming skills for my startup's services.

BTW, if you do go ahead with the ebook and would like to use eBookBurn
(<http://ebookburn.com/>), let me know, and I can issue you a discount code as
a courtesy.

------
acangiano
I would really appreciate it if you could take the survey. Direct link:
[https://spreadsheets0.google.com/viewform?hl=en&hl=en...](https://spreadsheets0.google.com/viewform?hl=en&hl=en&formkey=dGxZYzVkQXNHMDFiNmVxXzc4QVdkQXc6MQ#gid=0)

------
DanielBMarkham
The idea of surveying before, during, and after book creation looks
interesting. I'm not sure if I like it or hate it.

But heck, I'd like to see how this experiment turns out.

~~~
acangiano
I'll be sure to write a postmortem about how surveying has affected the
development and the overall outcome of the project.

